# 350Z vs Z28



## oh six zee (May 4, 2009)

I have a 2006 350z grand touring 6spd, a good friend of mine has a 1995 Z28 A4.

My dad has a road that is roughly 3/4-1 mile long on some property of his, and so we took our cars out there to see how they compare (since the only cars that are ever on that road are ours).

The 95 z28 had:

-rebuilt rearend w/3.73s
-SLP CAI with his left-front signal light removed for a ram-air effect
-3in Flowmaster Outlaw series exhaust
-weight reduction (3150lbs w/full tank)
-shift-kit
-Tuned by cottrell motorsports

My 350z:

-All stock with 20in wheels

We first did a 60-110 rolling start (i started in third), and he started to pull almost instantly and had like 4-4 1/2 lengths at 105-110 when he shut it down. Then we did a 15mph roll with both of us starting in 1st gear, and he pulled like crazy out of 1st and continued up to 110 with about a 6 carlength or so lead. I was pretty disappointed with how It turned out, but not too bad for stock I suppose.

I can shift my car quick but havent learned how to launch it yet (only got it about a month ago), which is why we did rolling starts.

My question is, what do you guys think I would have to do to my car to keep up with or beat something like that? We are going out to rockfalls speedway this summer and I was hoping to beat him 

I was thinking about nitrous, but at the same time I dont want to blow it up as it only has 25k miles on it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

There is not a whole lot you can do, but accept the fact you've got a 3.5L v-6. If you really want to beat your buddy's car, then you will have to start with a different vehicle.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Toolman5523 said:


> There is not a whole lot you can do, but accept the fact you've got a 3.5L v-6. If you really want to beat your buddy's car, then you will have to start with a different vehicle.



Not true, it doesn't matter which vehicle you have it's all about who has the most money to spend on their car.


----------

